# Been climbing since I was born, in need of a job.



## Dennis1963 (May 14, 2008)

A little about myself: Started climbing after birth, am not afraid of heights, but will not climb buildings (my cousin had a bad experience once), prefer vines, but willing to learn the ropes. have my own chainsaw. Prefer to work in an area with banana trees (if possible). Do not mind sleeping in tree over night to get a early start.


----------



## kennertree (May 14, 2008)

Dennis1963 said:


> A little about myself: Started climbing after birth, am not afraid of heights, but will not climb buildings (my cousin had a bad experience once), prefer vines, but willing to learn the ropes. have my own chainsaw. Prefer to work in an area with banana trees (if possible). Do not mind sleeping in tree over night to get a early start.



You aren't monkeying around are ya?


----------



## Dennis1963 (May 15, 2008)

Dennis1963 said:


> A little about myself: Started climbing after birth, am not afraid of heights, but will not climb buildings (my cousin had a bad experience once), prefer vines, but willing to learn the ropes. have my own chainsaw. Prefer to work in an area with banana trees (if possible). Do not mind sleeping in tree over night to get a early start.



Ok, Ok, will work for peanuts!


----------



## Dennis1963 (May 15, 2008)

kennertree said:


> You aren't monkeying around are ya?


Who, Who, Huh, Huh, Me? No, Absolutely not!


----------



## custom8726 (May 15, 2008)

Lol!!


----------



## kennertree (May 15, 2008)

Is your mother's name Jane and your father's name Tarzan?


----------



## tree MDS (May 19, 2008)

:monkey: ...


----------



## Dennis1963 (May 19, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> :monkey: ...


Who, Who, Who might this be? You look like my long lost cousin. Can I call you lighty? :chainsawguy:


----------



## tree MDS (May 20, 2008)

Dennis1963 said:


> Who, Who, Who might this be? You look like my long lost cousin. Can I call you lighty? :chainsawguy:



No on the lighty here Dennis, its MDS to you! and you know what that stands for, lol. Good to hear from you-looks like you need a shave though, maybe take a Q tip (or 8) to the old ears, lol.


----------



## Steve128 (May 20, 2008)

*Work for food!*



Dennis1963 said:


> A little about myself: Started climbing after birth, am not afraid of heights, but will not climb buildings (my cousin had a bad experience once), prefer vines, but willing to learn the ropes. have my own chainsaw. Prefer to work in an area with banana trees (if possible). Do not mind sleeping in tree over night to get a early start.



Your citizenship is .....:greenchainsaw: Green card?......


----------



## Dennis1963 (May 26, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> No on the lighty here Dennis, its MDS to you! and you know what that stands for, lol. Good to hear from you-looks like you need a shave though, maybe take a Q tip (or 8) to the old ears, lol.


:food: Hey did food bag call you, he needs work. He is very hungry these days.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 26, 2008)

Steve128 said:


> Your citizenship is .....:green chainsaw: Green card?......



no jobs here just arborists and wood cutters the trees you are looking four are in south country tom trees


----------

